# Prime Rib



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys it's not game, but it was GOOD!!! This is a prime Rib i prepared for my team at work. I make one on new years day every year to for my family.

It's a 7 lb rib roast, bone on. First i rubbed it with some McCormicks Grill Mates Applewood seasoning the day before, it needs a good 24+ hours with the rub on it. then wrapped it tightly in saran wrap, and put it in the fridge. if you have a vacuum sealer that is better, but mines busted.

Set it on the counter for about 2 hours before you start cooking to let it warm up to room temp. Put it in the rotisserie, it's one of those Ronco Showtime rotisserie's set it and forget it. About 18 min per pound puts it at meduim well, about 160 degrees after 10 min of rest. I prefer 145 medium rare, but i have some people on my team that don't like bloody meat. remove from rotisserie and wrap in tin foil for 10 min, cut and serve... i love min with creamed horseradish.

MMM GOOOD!!










If you don't have a rotisserie you can do this in the oven, preheat the oven to high broil, set the roast upside down on a cookie sheet, brown the bottom 10 minutes give or take, then flip the roast over, bones down and brown the top good and dark, then turn the oven down to 350 degrees and bake till an internal temp of 150 degrees (18 min per pound) remove and wrap in tin foil for 10 min cut and serve.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

mmmmmm!!! I'm borrowing my dad's ronco!!! where'd ya grab that cut of meat from?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> mmmmmm!!! I'm borrowing my dad's ronco!!! where'd ya grab that cut of meat from?


Smiths!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh man, what time is dinner on the first?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man...that looks good !! :EAT: 

Any potatoes or carrots with that meal?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great. I've cooked them about every way including grilling, smoking, rotisserie, and even deep frying (it's amazing, once you get over putting an expensive hunk of meat in the oil). Just take it off the heat at 115 internal and it will go to a perfect med-rare while resting.


----------

